# Good articles for intro to coral and intro to marine fish?



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm browsing online trying to find as much information as I can about what it takes to keep corals and fish.

I'm wondering if you could share some of your favourite articles or threads that is a good resource to help understand them.

I've got the light covered and i'm going to start out fish only, but I've got to start somewhere and coral is far too expensive to go trial and error like how i learned planted tanks 

What I need to know is basic feeding habits, tank additives that are required, compatible types to keep in the same tank, placement information, yada yada yada

I don't know the fish i will be keeping, again that's knowledge that I just don't know at this time, but assume I'm going to want lots of colour and lots of activity.

Thanks BCA Reefers!

Tank Info:
20 Gallon standard
25lbs LR
Deep sand
LED 108w lighting
Soon to have nano HOB skimmer


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

I like liveaquaria.com

They're a retailer, but they have a damn good website and are a good starting point from which you can delve into deeper google searches.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I learned a lot from Nano-reef's (another forum) stickies in their respective sections ^^


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks guys... i've also discovered that Canreef has some good sticky threads


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

also can try wetwebmedia


----------

